# How to remove the arm from ROK grinder?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Has anybody taken the arm off? Would like to do that in order to send to Dan in the original box. Not sure how to achieve it. The original instructions in picture.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hold the burrs and turn anti-clockwise?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As above:good:


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, would reccomend wrapping a lot of electrical tape or a load of elastic bands round the shaft and holding with pliers or mole grips.

I do mean a lot as well, pliers will cut through a small amount and damage the shaft.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Why the pliers? Can't you hold the black piece at the bottom just above the burrs?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

nomilknosugar said:


> Why the pliers? Can't you hold the black piece at the bottom just above the burrs?


That's the adjustment for grind size. Perhaps you could get it to the minimum grind size and then it'd lock and let the arm free but I'm not sure if it would do that or if anything else would happen.

Thanks all for the suggestions. In the end I've gone with a bigger box, because I'd hate to damage it having sold it finally .


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Could you not just take the handle off the arm?


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I just sold mine and could unscrew the arm after locking the burrs first.


----------

